# PSU burning smell



## pridefighter (Feb 10, 2006)

Yesterday my computer was doing fine. Today i boot up and I smell burning coming from the computer. I smell the PSU and thats where it's coming from. I turn it off and smell the rest of the parts. nothing. I try to turn it back on but nothing turns on. 

Should I just replace the PSU? Could also my mobo be fried? I hope not. This computer I built is a year old. Thanks for all of the replies. 

Also when i plug the power cord back in and when the computers off, I get the burning smell. I unplugged he power cable though.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

I would replace the PSU ASAP. Unsteady power supplies may cause damage to the pc. If you do have an electrical burning smell, it is a good sign that the PSU is going bad. PSU are cheap, so it won't hurt. Make sure that you buy a good power supply and that it has the capacity to handle the components installed in your system.


----------



## pridefighter (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok thanks, so you don't think that my mobo may be burned out? Whats a good 500 watt psu I should get?


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm just saying that if you smell the burning coming from the PSU... it's probably the culprit. I can't recommend a brand name... I always do it by weight... the heavier the power supply, the better. (I don't think that is very technical... but that's how I do it anyway) Just don't buy a cheap 9 dollar power supply. Look on www.newegg.com and check out the reviews that are provided. You will be able to find something in your price range.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Read the Power Supply Information under my signature area and there are several listed under that article that are in the 500 watt range. While you are at it, do the Power Supply Calculator at the end of the Article and add 30% to the total to see what the bare minimum power supply you need. Could be that it was underpowered and that is why it died. Just don't make the mistake of buying a no-name or low quality power supply or you will have the same problem.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

that nasty smell is usually ruptured buring capacitors; too much heat & pushed to hard. 


use the PSU load Calc as Tumbleweed36 has suggested dotn forget to add the *30%*


----------

